

How Startup Culture Is Killing Innovation - stephenhuey
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/why-do-research-when-you-can-fail-fast-pivot-and-act-out-other-popular-startup-cliches/

======
mindcrime
That was... weird. The article itself was interesting, if maybe a bit
rambling, and if I'd read it without having seen the headline, I probably
would have thought "OK, some interesting points there to consider".

But, knowing the headline was "How Startup Culture Is Killing Innovation"

all I can do is keep asking myself what just missed, as that point doesn't
support to be supported - or even argued - by the article. The stuff about the
importance of doing research resonates with me and largely rings true, but all
that verbiage about "fear of failure" and "startup culture" seems completely
disconnected from the rest of the article.

 _shrug_

 _So why does research get such a bad rap? Because of fear. It’s not a fear of
failure, though._

I'm not even sure I agree with the fundamental premise here. If anything, the
recent rage in startup circles is focused around Customer Development and
related methodologies, which are all about doing exactly what the author here
is arguing for. CD pushes a mindset of "Get out of the building, talk to
actual customers, understand their day to day life in detail, and understand
their problems".

But regardless of which approach you take on this, I don't see how this issue
connects to "killing innovation" or the whole "fear of failure" stuff from the
beginning of the article.

------
esharef
Wow the worst title in history.

